# Must-Do Mods



## Randy A

I didn't want to clutter the actual Mod area, but was curious about something.

In your opinion, what Mods are just to good to pass up?

This is a general question partly, but we do have a 25RSS.


----------



## cdawrld

My top 3
1. Water filter + pressure regulator on hose line.
2. Bed support.
3. 2" Kingsize heat sensitive memory foam


----------



## Danodog

1. LED Replacement on all light fixtures.
2. Memory foam for King Sized Bed
3. Rear slide support to protect against rails splitting.
4. Shim rear slide rails with washers to distribute the weight of the bed on the tracks.
5. Solar? Harbor Freight has a 45 watt solar kit that cost around $190 on sale.


----------



## LaydBack

Not familiar with your unit, but the link in my sig has lots of pics with explanations on the mods I've done.


----------



## pep_

I wouldn't look at Laydback's signature if I were you. You will see WAAAAAY too many things you want/need to do and your wife will hear you mutter in your sleep "just one more mod.. I promise..just one more mod". Of course she hears that every weekend for every more.


















LaydBack said:


> Not familiar with your unit, but the link in my sig has lots of pics with explanations on the mods I've done.


----------



## duggy

Reading the suggestions posted so far, I will add that it depends on the type of camping you do. If you prefer full service sites, the water pressure regulator is a must, and the water filter would be nice too. If you're more into dry camping (no services), then the LED lights and solar panel, and I'll also add, golf cart batteries, would be high on the list. No matter which type of camping you do, I strongly recommend the rear bunk support for traveling. Another must in my books is vent covers.


----------



## Chuggs

Digital Thermostat

Shower Bar (vertical slide adjustment for showerhead...6' husband/ 5'1" wife)

Adding 12v receptacle by dump handles/ Macerator Pump

Bumper Rack for blue tote

Freeze Alarm setup to monitor camper for high temp/power outage with pets aboard.

We have 1 LED...would like to add more replacement LEDs

Android Phone App "TV Antenna Helper"...shows you where to aim your batwing antenna without guessing.

Can't wait to do a few more mods... Contemplating either swapping out 13.5 btu unit for a 15k unit...or adding a second low profile 9-11kbtu unit to bedroom ??? Hmmm... decisions decisions...


----------



## Fanatical1

Max air vent covers would be at the top of my list.


----------



## Randy A

I wish the board had a 'Thank You' mod so I could thank each of you for your contribution to this thread. Much appreciated!!

We were fortunate that the TT came with the Max Air Vents.

I've added the water filter & pressure regulator already.

I put the bed slide-out support at the top of the list. Since we are the second owners, is there any tell-tell signs that might indicate there is stress on the bed slide-out?

Macerator Pump ... I was wondering what I could do to help my drainage issue. The pipes sit so low that I can't get good flow.

And....I already looked at LaydBack's sig link.....it will take me awhile! lol


----------



## clarkely

not necessarily in order of importance









*Compilation of Trailer Mods and accessories*
1. ProPride Hitch
2.Outbackers.com Stickers
3. Outbackers.com license plate frame
4. Pantry Top pull out New Doors
5. Bottom panel removed, new door and bottom pull out
6. Coat hooks and matching board in hall
7. Matching shelf above medicine cabinet
8. Deep Pull out drawers under the Dinette, new drawer added to the other bench. Pic 1, Pic 2
9. Shelves in vanity cabinet
10. Vertical Dividers in cabinet above sink
11. Shelf added in Deep cabinets next to the bed up front
12. Tornado Tank Flush and a added city water connection for it; Pic 1, Pic 2, Pic 3
13. Vent Covers
14. Shoe Rack to hank on suction cup clips out side for all the Little Stuff
15. Rear Hitch Receiver; Pic 1, Pic 2
16. Bal Scissor Jacks
17. Range topper
18. Paper towel Holder
19. Bumper Latching Hatch Cover
20. Surge Protector Keeping appliances safe
21. Roomba making cleaning easy
22. Power Tongue Jack
23. Slide Toppers on both Slide outs
24. Swing Handle added at 2nd door (bathroom door)
25. Awning Dimmer Switch with 1/4" table pad and 90' plug elbow, also makes it easy to reach out and turn off lights; Pic 1, Pic 2
26. Added a Gas quick connect up front for the Big Grill; Pic 1, Pic 2
27. Camp Chef 3 Burner Grill, With Big Griddle and Barbecue Box
28. Fishing rod rack
29. Magnetic floor vent covers
30. Skylight/Vent Cushion to block out the sun and Cold.
31. Lynx Levelers
32. Fold out shower curtain holder Pic with it folded in, pic with it folded out
33. Flag Pole and Holder, pic 1, pic2 - this has been updated to Harbor freight telescoping flag pole and holder
34. Sewer pipe cap with hose hook up for trickle draining Grey water when boon docking
35. Push on connectors for cable wires when Rv'ing








36. To be done, outside TV cable connection in the Camp kitchen area
37. A lockable Bathroom door
38. Outdoor Entertainment Hookups 
39. Home made Bumper Clothes Drying Rack
40. Bumper Storage Containers
41. 30 Amp, cable, water hookups - Sewer on hit list
42. Bed spring Lift
43. Dexter Ez Flex and 5 Leaf springs (from 4 leaf)
44. 12 gal. Water Heater (Had to cut a larger hole in the side  )
45. Aluminum 5 spoke Wheels and E rated Tires
46. Screen Door handle/bar
47.  Campground Bike rack (knocks down to flat)
48.  Lippert under belly spare tire wench - spare relocated under the camper
49.  added the Camco Cyclone vent to the Black Tank vent
50. Rear LED Floods on the Camper Image 2 Switch at back of camper
51. Bal Stabilizer Bars
52. Pictures hung with Velcro
53. Digital Thermostat with toggle switch

*Compilation of Truck Mods and accessories - on 2008 2500 Suburban - Now back up TV*
1. Hitch receiver re-enforcing, since it is integrated and cannot be replaced with anything better; Pic 1, Pic 2, Pic 3, Pic 4
2. S&b Cold Air Intake
3. Air Lift Wireless air * on board compressor and Firestone Heavy Duty Air Bags
4. PressurePro Tire pressure monitor in the truck but monitoring the Trailer tires, Truck tires are monitored by the truck
5. Gm Bug Shield
6. XD Spy Wheels
7. Tinted the front driver, passenger windows
8. black Bow tie

*2011 2500 Duramax Silverado*
1. Dual DVD Head Rests
2. RDS 40 gal. Gravity Fed Auxillary tank with Tool box on top - all under cover pic 1, pic 2, pic 3
3. Moved USB and Accessory plugs to the glove compartmentand routed wires through dash for GPS and Tire Pressure monitor
4. GM Bug Deflector
5. Nfab Steps/nerfbars
6. Truxedo Deuce Bed cover - pic1, pic 2
7. Yakima Roof Tracks and Bed rail Tracks
8. Air Bags pulled compressor and airlift wireless air off the burb and moved here - manual fills on burb now
9. Train Horn to come
10. Tuner to come
11. Heated Seats
12. Adapter put it to plug and play my Prodigy P3 in the event i ever had a Integrated brake failure - or use in burb
13. Black bow tie on the Silverado
14. Black Billet Grille
15. Ready Lift Leveling Kit
14. Truck/camper lighting and switches
[li]auxilary lights on truck rear - Switch added[/li]
[li]Cargo Light mod its on its own switch now - switch is on overhead console[/li]
[li]Anzo Truck Bed lights put a main control switch in the cab, a rocker switch in the rear of bed to for ease of access when camping and  two lights on a lever switch for in the tool box[/li]
[li]wired a switch for an all light on mod for up front - cab switched[/li]
[li]Wired a Switch to turn off truck reverse lights to avoid reflection off of the camper when backing in at night - might get to completing today[/li]
[li]Wired a switch is in cab for the same Auxiliary lights to go on the back of camper - waiting for warmer weather to complete[/li]
15. Rampage Products Tailgate LED light Bar 6 function 960136 - I like it and it had the most functions at the most reasonable price at 49.97
16. Dual Viar 480 Compressors, 8.5 gal. onboard air tank tucked in front of rear wheel between frame and truck body
17. Air quick connect for plugging in and filling anything
18. Leslie RS3K Train Horns

I have more photo's as well







feel free to pm me


----------



## hoodscoop

Fanatical1 said:


> Max air vent covers would be at the top of my list.


Appears that Max air vents and/or covers are important and I'm not sure I know what they are. Please help me understand what they are or a site where I can view them. I do want my TT as good as it can be. Thanks


----------



## Acadia Hiker

hoodscoop:

Easy and wonderful mod:


----------



## thefulminator

From personal experience, get the Maxair and not the Camco vent covers. The Camco ones don't have nearly as much ultraviolet inhibitor in the plastic and will disintegrate in only a couple years.


----------



## Randy A

Someone has been busy. lol!



clarkely said:


> not necessarily in order of importance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Compilation of Trailer Mods and accessories*
> 1. ProPride Hitch
> 2.Outbackers.com Stickers
> 3. Outbackers.com license plate frame
> 4. Pantry Top pull out New Doors
> 5. Bottom panel removed, new door and bottom pull out
> 6. Coat hooks and matching board in hall
> 7. Matching shelf above medicine cabinet
> 8. Deep Pull out drawers under the Dinette, new drawer added to the other bench. Pic 1, Pic 2
> 9. Shelves in vanity cabinet
> 10. Vertical Dividers in cabinet above sink
> 11. Shelf added in Deep cabinets next to the bed up front
> 12. Tornado Tank Flush and a added city water connection for it; Pic 1, Pic 2, Pic 3
> 13. Vent Covers
> 14. Shoe Rack to hank on suction cup clips out side for all the Little Stuff
> 15. Rear Hitch Receiver; Pic 1, Pic 2
> 16. Bal Scissor Jacks
> 17. Range topper
> 18. Paper towel Holder
> 19. Bumper Latching Hatch Cover
> 20. Surge Protector Keeping appliances safe
> 21. Roomba making cleaning easy
> 22. Power Tongue Jack
> 23. Slide Toppers on both Slide outs
> 24. Swing Handle added at 2nd door (bathroom door)
> 25. Awning Dimmer Switch with 1/4" table pad and 90' plug elbow, also makes it easy to reach out and turn off lights; Pic 1, Pic 2
> 26. Added a Gas quick connect up front for the Big Grill; Pic 1, Pic 2
> 27. Camp Chef 3 Burner Grill, With Big Griddle and Barbecue Box
> 28. Fishing rod rack
> 29. Magnetic floor vent covers
> 30. Skylight/Vent Cushion to block out the sun and Cold.
> 31. Lynx Levelers
> 32. Fold out shower curtain holder Pic with it folded in, pic with it folded out
> 33. Flag Pole and Holder, pic 1, pic2 - this has been updated to Harbor freight telescoping flag pole and holder
> 34. Sewer pipe cap with hose hook up for trickle draining Grey water when boon docking
> 35. Push on connectors for cable wires when Rv'ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36. To be done, outside TV cable connection in the Camp kitchen area
> 37. A lockable Bathroom door
> 38. Outdoor Entertainment Hookups
> 39. Home made Bumper Clothes Drying Rack
> 40. Bumper Storage Containers
> 41. 30 Amp, cable, water hookups - Sewer on hit list
> 42. Bed spring Lift
> 43. Dexter Ez Flex and 5 Leaf springs (from 4 leaf)
> 44. 12 gal. Water Heater (Had to cut a larger hole in the side  )
> 45. Aluminum 5 spoke Wheels and E rated Tires
> 46. Screen Door handle/bar
> 47.  Campground Bike rack (knocks down to flat)
> 48.  Lippert under belly spare tire wench - spare relocated under the camper
> 49.  added the Camco Cyclone vent to the Black Tank vent
> 50. Rear LED Floods on the Camper Image 2 Switch at back of camper
> 51. Bal Stabilizer Bars
> 52. Pictures hung with Velcro
> 53. Digital Thermostat with toggle switch
> 
> *Compilation of Truck Mods and accessories - on 2008 2500 Suburban - Now back up TV*
> 1. Hitch receiver re-enforcing, since it is integrated and cannot be replaced with anything better; Pic 1, Pic 2, Pic 3, Pic 4
> 2. S&b Cold Air Intake
> 3. Air Lift Wireless air * on board compressor and Firestone Heavy Duty Air Bags
> 4. PressurePro Tire pressure monitor in the truck but monitoring the Trailer tires, Truck tires are monitored by the truck
> 5. Gm Bug Shield
> 6. XD Spy Wheels
> 7. Tinted the front driver, passenger windows
> 8. black Bow tie
> 
> *2011 2500 Duramax Silverado*
> 1. Dual DVD Head Rests
> 2. RDS 40 gal. Gravity Fed Auxillary tank with Tool box on top - all under cover pic 1, pic 2, pic 3
> 3. Moved USB and Accessory plugs to the glove compartmentand routed wires through dash for GPS and Tire Pressure monitor
> 4. GM Bug Deflector
> 5. Nfab Steps/nerfbars
> 6. Truxedo Deuce Bed cover - pic1, pic 2
> 7. Yakima Roof Tracks and Bed rail Tracks
> 8. Air Bags pulled compressor and airlift wireless air off the burb and moved here - manual fills on burb now
> 9. Train Horn to come
> 10. Tuner to come
> 11. Heated Seats
> 12. Adapter put it to plug and play my Prodigy P3 in the event i ever had a Integrated brake failure - or use in burb
> 13. Black bow tie on the Silverado
> 14. Black Billet Grille
> 15. Ready Lift Leveling Kit
> 14. Truck/camper lighting and switches
> [li]auxilary lights on truck rear - Switch added[/li]
> [li]Cargo Light mod its on its own switch now - switch is on overhead console[/li]
> [li]Anzo Truck Bed lights put a main control switch in the cab, a rocker switch in the rear of bed to for ease of access when camping and  two lights on a lever switch for in the tool box[/li]
> [li]wired a switch for an all light on mod for up front - cab switched[/li]
> [li]Wired a Switch to turn off truck reverse lights to avoid reflection off of the camper when backing in at night - might get to completing today[/li]
> [li]Wired a switch is in cab for the same Auxiliary lights to go on the back of camper - waiting for warmer weather to complete[/li]
> 15. Rampage Products Tailgate LED light Bar 6 function 960136 - I like it and it had the most functions at the most reasonable price at 49.97
> 16. Dual Viar 480 Compressors, 8.5 gal. onboard air tank tucked in front of rear wheel between frame and truck body
> 17. Air quick connect for plugging in and filling anything
> 18. Leslie RS3K Train Horns
> 
> I have more photo's as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to pm me


----------



## Insomniak

The list of mods is actually much smaller than it was 5 or 6 years ago. Keystone has done a pretty good job of lurking in these forums and many of our mods are now standard.

In addition to what's already been mentioned, I have a few more. They aren't all "necessary", but nice to have in my opinion:

Recessed toilet paper holder in the bathroom cabinet, flip the hinges on that cabinet door so it's more functional, and a pleated shower door.
Adjustable heater floor vents
Replace the WFCO converter with a Progressive Dynamics PD9260
Add "The Eliminator" stabilizer struts to the BAL scissor jacks
Add two additional electrical outlets in the trailer's main living area
Under-counter water filtration with sink spigot to save on bottled water

Other mods that I want to do, but haven't found the time just yet:

Add a real door to the bunk room instead of a curtain
Silence the furnace somehow and add an air intake filter
Change the pleated window shades to day/night shades with light block out (allergic to early morning sunshine)
Add one or two more ceiling vents


----------



## hoodscoop

Acadia Hiker said:


> hoodscoop:
> 
> Easy and wonderful mod:


Please tell me if I'm correct here. This is a store bought replacement for the factory air vent/vents. I believe I only have one vent that is in the bathroom. So maybe it's an add-on. Cut a hole in the roof? Is it like a whole-house fan like I have in my home? Please advise. Thanks. P.S. Great picture!


----------



## Acadia Hiker

hoodscoop said:


> hoodscoop:
> 
> Easy and wonderful mod:


Please tell me if I'm correct here. This is a store bought replacement for the factory air vent/vents. I believe I only have one vent that is in the bathroom. So maybe it's an add-on. Cut a hole in the roof? Is it like a whole-house fan like I have in my home? Please advise. Thanks. P.S. Great picture!
[/quote]

Nope. It's a cover for the existing vent. The brackets go on first then the cover over the top. Easy to do. This one has brackets that allow it to flip up for cleaning. Here's a link:

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/maxxair-roof-vent-covers/1529

What's nice is that you can keep the vents open when it's raining and traveling.


----------



## hoodscoop

Acadia Hiker said:


> hoodscoop:
> 
> Easy and wonderful mod:


Please tell me if I'm correct here. This is a store bought replacement for the factory air vent/vents. I believe I only have one vent that is in the bathroom. So maybe it's an add-on. Cut a hole in the roof? Is it like a whole-house fan like I have in my home? Please advise. Thanks. P.S. Great picture!
[/quote]

Nope. It's a cover for the existing vent. The brackets go on first then the cover over the top. Easy to do. This one has brackets that allow it to flip up for cleaning. Here's a link:

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/maxxair-roof-vent-covers/1529

What's nice is that you can keep the vents open when it's raining and traveling.
[/quote]

WOW! It all makes sense now. Went to the web site and watched the video. Didn't think I had air vents other than the bathroom fan. Climbed on the roof and low-and-behold, is that how you spell it?, found three roof vents, three! Went into the TT and found the vents covered with the "pillow" type covers. When we purchased the TT I removed one of them and recovered it and totally forgot all about them. The three trips we have taken where cool weather and did not need to open them. Now I get it and will be purchasing two of them. Thanks a ton for your help and education!


----------



## Insomniak

hoodscoop said:


> hoodscoop:
> 
> Easy and wonderful mod:


Please tell me if I'm correct here. This is a store bought replacement for the factory air vent/vents. I believe I only have one vent that is in the bathroom. So maybe it's an add-on. Cut a hole in the roof? Is it like a whole-house fan like I have in my home? Please advise. Thanks. P.S. Great picture!
[/quote]

Nope. It's a cover for the existing vent. The brackets go on first then the cover over the top. Easy to do. This one has brackets that allow it to flip up for cleaning. Here's a link:

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/maxxair-roof-vent-covers/1529

What's nice is that you can keep the vents open when it's raining and traveling.
[/quote]

WOW! It all makes sense now. Went to the web site and watched the video. Didn't think I had air vents other than the bathroom fan. Climbed on the roof and low-and-behold, is that how you spell it?, found three roof vents, three! Went into the TT and found the vents covered with the "pillow" type covers. When we purchased the TT I removed one of them and recovered it and totally forgot all about them. The three trips we have taken where cool weather and did not need to open them. Now I get it and will be purchasing two of them. Thanks a ton for your help and education!
[/quote]
Now that's funny! One of my most recommended "mods" is the vent pillows for cold weather camping and cutting down on that pesky early morning sunlight. Take a look at the MaxxAir II covers - they have a lot more air flow than the original MaxxAir cover.
http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/maxxair-ii-vent-covers/7047


----------



## LaydBack

If you think you'd ever upgrade to the power fans, you may want to consider this style. http://www.maxxair.com/fan-mate.html

After yesterday, I'd suggest a macerator pump as a much needed/must do item. I used mine for the first time and made a post in the black tank 101 thread.


----------



## ZHB

The mods that we have done that had the MOST impact were some of the easiest: 

Maxair Vent Covers
OxyGenics Shower Head
Grab Bar at the Door Handle
Swing-Away shower curtain rod
Toilet paper Holder
Stabilizer for under the rear bumper

All simple things that really, really made a big impact.


----------



## thefulminator

I have to add that the one mod that makes a huge difference in comfort is the extend-a-shower. No more shower curtain stuck to you when trying to shower.


----------



## Tangooutback

I have a 25RSS and the most important mods for me are:

1) Flip the axle and install EZ-flex kit to raise the trailer up another 3.5" and to improve suspension.

2) Install a soft start capacitor into the a/c in order to use a Yamaha 2400 generator.

3) Install two vent covers, which allow me to keep the vents open during storage without concern for rain water penetration into living area below.


----------



## Randy A

thefulminator said:


> I have to add that the one mod that makes a huge difference in comfort is the extend-a-shower. No more shower curtain stuck to you when trying to shower.


I just completed that today ... along with the new Ocygenic showerhead. We will be enjoying that from the 29th thru the 7th.


----------



## MacTeam

My top 5 mods in terms of the maximum benefit to camping life (and thus happy wife:clapping: ) derived from each;

1. Sway Eliminators

2. Stove top cover


3. Drawers under the bed

4. Magazine racks


5. Oxygenics shower head


----------

